# Chris Abele, Bucks express optimism on arena deal



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Milwaukee County Executive Chris Abele and Milwaukee Bucks President Peter Feigin expressed renewed confidence on Wednesday that an arena financing deal will be delivered to state legislators soon.
> 
> And in a sign that negotiations are heating up, Feigin said he and Abele expected to spend the next five to seven days in Madison. A meeting with Feigin, Abele, representatives of the city and Republican legislative leaders was held Wednesday afternoon in Madison
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/chris-abele-bucks-express-optimism-on-arena-deal-b99504388z1-304477291.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606090536039129088


----------

